# Logiciel tel que filezilla et notepad



## puce03 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 

Me revoila avec deux questions

En faites j'ai décider de creer un forum phpbb pour le faire sur pc j'utilisais Filezilla comme ftp et Notepad++ pour editer mes fichiers 

Auriez vous des logiciels a me conseiller s'il vous plait pour utiliser sur mon ibook pour remplacer filezilla et notepad 
merci d'avance


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

Oui: FileZilla Mac et TextEdit (de base avec Mac OS) ou TextWrangler.


----------



## puce03 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir merci pour la reponse par contre j'ai oublier de preciser que je suis sous mac Os 8.6 cela fonctionne quand meme??


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

ah bah non. Tu auras aussi un éditeur de texte et pour le ftp tu peux essayer transmit.


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

Tu peux également utiliser : subethaedit

La version 2 est disponible là, et elle est gratuite !


----------

